# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Περίεργη βλάβη σε Inventor Passion Pro

## alefgr

Από τον δεύτερο χειμώνα ξεκίνησε να κάνει ένα περίεργο ήχο η εσωτερική μονάδα, σαν να βρίσκει αντίσταση ο αέρας του fan. Αυτό διαρκεί από ένα έως τρία δευτερόλεπτα και στο λεπτό το παρουσιάζει από 1,2 φορές έως και πάνω από 10. Πριν λίγες ημέρες αποφάσισα να το ψάξω, και διαπίστωσα πως το fan δεν είχε καμία σχέση με το πρόβλημα. Ο ήχος έρχεται από το ψυκτικό/θερμαντικό στοιχείο. Επίσης, όσο ακούγεται ο ήχος αυτός, η θερμοκρασία εξόδου του αέρα πέφτει σημαντικά, πράγμα που δείχνει πως για άγνωστο λόγο γυρίζει σε κατάσταση ψύξης. Αν και δεν έχω γνώση από ψυκτικά μηχανήματα, υποθέτω πως παράλληλα με την βαλβίδα εκτόνωσης θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και μια βαλβίδα διαφυγής, ελεγχόμενη από τάση οπότε κατά την θέρμανση αφήνει να περνάει από εκεί το ψυκτικό υγρό και όχι από τον ψεκαστήρα. Σαν πρώτη ενέργεια ήταν να επικοινωνήσω με το κατάστημα που το πήρα, αλλά ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, μου είπαν πως θα κοστίσει 35 ευρώ για να στείλουν τεχνικό και να κάνει μόνο την διάγνωση!  :Crying: 

Η ερώτηση προς τους ειδικούς είναι, αν υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνω έλεγχο στην βαλβίδα αυτή, για να διαπιστώσω αν είναι μηχανικό το πρόβλημα ή ηλεκτρικό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> για άγνωστο λόγο γυρίζει σε κατάσταση ψύξης.


 Πιθανόν σε κατάσταση απόψυξης (γιατί στην θέρμανση και όποτε χρειάζεται πραγματοποιεί περιοδικές αποψύξεις / αλλά εδώ έχουμε πιο συχνές αποψύξεις του κανονικού ίσως από έλλειψη υγρών επειδή ο στραβομούτσουνος αρχικός εγκαταστάτης δεν έσφιξε καλά τις σωληνώσεις και ακολούθησαν τα λεγόμενα παραπάνω επακόλουθα ).
Να κάνει διάγνωση και να τον πληρώσεις αν δεν δικαιολογείται / αν έχασε υγρά από υπαιτιότητα του εγκαταστάτη κανονικά πρέπει να σε πληρώσουν και από πάνω , εγγύηση δεν έχει?

----------


## alefgr

Αυτό με την απόψυξη δεν παίζει γιατί όποτε πάει σε κατάσταση defrost, από την μία βγάζει ειδική ένδειξη στο display και σταματάει το fan, και από την άλλη η λειτουργία αυτή κρατάει κάπου 1 με 1,5 λεπτό και όχι μόνο μερικά δευτερόλεπτα.

Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση, αλλά από όσα κλιματιστικά πέρασαν από τα χέρια μου, είναι το μοναδικό που κάνει τόσο συχνές διακοπές για απόψυξη, ακόμα και με ήπιο καιρό. Από την αρχή που το πείρα είχα αναφερθεί στο θέμα αυτό σε ένα forum, αλλά μου είχαν απαντήσει ότι είναι συνηθισμένο στα νέα μοντέλα.

Το να έχει χάσει μεγάλο μέρος από το ψυκτικό υγρό και αυτό δεν παίζει γιατί θα είχε σοβαρά προβλήματα το καλοκαίρι με την ψύξη. Αλλού είναι η βλάβη του...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Από την αρχή που το πείρα είχα αναφερθεί στο θέμα αυτό σε ένα forum, αλλά μου είχαν απαντήσει ότι είναι συνηθισμένο στα νέα μοντέλα.


Δώσε να διαβάσουμε περί των απόψεων τους (που ίσως και να έχουν δίκιο χωρίς να πρόκειται για βλάβη) ή με λίγα λόγια και περιληπτικά τι υπαινίσσονται αυτοί που το θεωρούν και φυσιολογικό . (άσχετα την δική σου αναφορά ότι πιο μπροστά δεν το έκανε αυτό όπως αναφέρεις ).

----------


## alefgr

Το θεωρούσαν σαν φυσιολογικό αυτοί που είχαν την συγκεκριμένη μάρκα, γιατί μάλλον το έκανε και σ'αυτούς.

Τελικά πριν απευθυνθώ στον αντιπρόσωπο, μάλλον θα επικοινωνήσω με αυτόν που μου το εγκατέστησε για να αποφανθεί αν μπορεί να το αναλάβει.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Πόσο καιρό έχεις το κλιματιστικό και πόσες φορές το συντήρησες; Τα φίλτρα , το στοιχείο και ο ανεμιστήρας είναι καθαρά;

Το αν έχει χάσει φρεον δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις πάντα από την απόδοση. Πρέπει να γίνει μια σειρά από ενέργειες από ψυκτικό. Επίσης , παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο τι ψυκτικό μέσο χρησιμοποιεί. Στην ψύξη και με λιγότερο φρεον (νομίζεις) ότι έχει απόδοση , στην θέρμανση είναι πιο ορατή η χαμηλή απόδοση.

Δοκίμασες να κατεβάσεις (low) ή να ανεβάσεις (high) την ταχύτητα του ανεμιστήρα να δεις πως συμπεριφερεται ;

----------


## alefgr

Το έβαλα στα τέλει του 16. Συντήρηση δεν έχει γίνει καμία από τότε. Το μόνο που κάνω είναι να καθαρίζω τα φίλτρα. Σαν ψυκτικό έχει το R410A.

Όσο για την ταχύτητα του fan δεν παίζει ρόλο στο πρόβλημα.

Επίσης παρατήρησα σήμερα πως όταν ξεκινάει να δουλεύει, στα πρώτα 10 με 15 λεπτά δεν το παρουσιάζει το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Πρέπει να ελεγθει: στοιχείο εσωτερικής και εξωτερικής αν είναι καθαρά, ανεμιστήρας εσωτερικής αν είναι καθαρος και εξωτερικής αν δουλεύει. Επίσης , πρέπει να μπουν μανομετρα και να ελεγθει η πίεση σε low  και high ταχύτητα ανεμιστήρα. Αν ως εδώ είμαστε καλά πάμε στο σύστημα αποψυξης. Προφανώς κάποιο αισθητήριο διαβάζει λάθος και κάνει συχνές αποψυξεις ή η πλακετα βλέπει κάτι λάθος. 

Αν μπορείς ανέβασε βίντεο.
Υ.Γ. όταν ρωτάμε κάτι θέλουμε και την αντίστοιχη δοκιμή από μεριάς σου. Αντιλαμβάνεσαι οτι θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε εξ αποστάσεως , πράγμα δύσκολο αν δεν ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες και δεν απαντάς επί του θέματος. Αναφέρομαι στο ότι "η ταχύτητα του  fan δεν παίζει ρόλο στο προβλημα". Και όμως αυτό που σου είπα να κάνεις με βοηθά να κατανοήσω τη βλάβη σου.

----------

tipos (04-04-19), vasilimertzani (05-04-19)

----------


## alefgr

Μίλησα εχθές με τον τεχνικό που το τοποθέτησε και το πρώτο πράγμα που μου είπε αν είναι καθαρό το φίλτρο του αέρα. Του απάντησα πως το είχα ελέγξει, αλλά η αλήθεια ήταν πως η τελευταία φορά που του είχα κάνει καθαρισμό ήταν στην αρχή της χειμερινής σαιζόν. Ευτυχώς πριν έρθει αποφάσισα να το ξανακοιτάξω και το βρήκα να είναι τίγκα στη σκόνη. Με το που το έβγαλα για να το πάω για πλύσιμο, αυτομάτως σταμάτησε και το πρόβλημα!

Αυτό με έβαλε σε σκέψεις. Στα παλιά κλιματιστικά δεν είχα ποτέ τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα. Σε ένα Korona μάλιστα που έχει κλείσει πάνω από 20 χρόνια, έχει τύχει να κάνω καθαρισμό φίλτου σε διάστημα πάνω από δύο χρόνια. Οπότε το ερώτημα είναι, αφού λογικά υπάρχει θερμίστορ στο στοιχείο και η μονάδα ξέρει ανά πάσα στιγμή την θερμοκρασία του, τι ποιο απλό να έδινε εντολή να κόψει η εξωτερική μονάδα μέχρι να πέσει η θερμοκρασία του στοιχείου. Έπρεπε τελικά η πτώση της θερμοκρασίας του να γίνεται με αυτό τον δαπανηρό τρόπο;

Τελικά πολύ μίμου-άπτου είναι τα σύγχρονα κλιματιστικά...

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Το κλιματιστικο πρέπει να συντηρείται από ψυκτικό 1 φορά το χρόνο αν δουλεύει ψύξη - θέρμανση και 1 φορά στα 2 χρόνια αν δουλεύει μόνο ψύξη. Εννοείται ότι στον ενδιάμεσο χρόνο καθαρίζεις τα φίλτρα. Δεν φταίνε τα κλιματιστικά αν τα φίλτρα σου είχαν σκόνη , άσχετα αν κάποια δουλεύουν με 1 πόντο σκόνη.

----------


## alefgr

Ναι αλλά δεν μου απάντησες στο συλλογισμό μου σχετικά με το πώς θα μπορούσαν τα σύγχρονα κλιματιστικά, να παρακάμπτουν το πρόβλημα αυτό χωρίς την οικονομική επιβάρυνση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να σε ειδοποιήσουν μπορούν (π.χ. με κωδικούς σφαλμάτων διαγνωστικό πάνω στο καντράν όπως ειδοποιούν και για άλλου τύπου βλάβες ) , αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνεις όταν τα φίλτρα έχουν σκόνες δεν μπορεί να παρακαμφθεί χωρίς να καθαριστούν τα φίλτρα .
Απορώ όμως σε τέτοια μοντέλα γιατί δεν έδειξε κάποιο σφάλμα το διαγνωστικό έστω για πρόληψη .



> να παρακάμπτουν το πρόβλημα αυτό χωρίς την οικονομική επιβάρυνση.


Όταν λες με ήδη βουλωμένα φίλτρα να "παρακάμπτουν " το πρόβλημα ...... εννοείς στην ουσία να μην καθαρίσεις τα φίλτρα και άστο να δουλεύει μέχρι να τα τινάξει ..... αυτό δεν εννοείς ?

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Αν είχες κάνει τον κόπο να διαβάσεις το εγχειρίδιο χρήστη το συγκεκριμένο ποστ δεν θα υπήρχε. Σου αναφέρω κάποια πράγματα που λέει το εγχειρίδιο σου:

"Ένα φραγμένο κλιματιστικό μπορεί μειώνει τηναπόδοση της μονάδας και να είναι βλαβερό γιατην υγεία σας. Παρακαλούμε να καθαρίζετε ταφίλτρα κάθε 15 ημέρες.Φροντίδα καιΣυντήρηση1. Σηκώστε το μπροστινό πάνελ της εσωτερικής μονάδας. Το φίλτρο αέρα κάτω από την εισαγωγή αέρα2. Τραβήξτε το φίλτρο από τη λαβή στην άκρη ανασηκώνοντάς το ελαφρώς προς τα πάνω και τραβήξτε το προς το μέρος σας.3. Αφαιρέστε το φίλτρο από την εσωτερική μονάδα.4. Καθαρίστε το μεγάλο φίλτρο αέρα με ζεστό, σαπουνώδες νερό. Βεβαιωθείτε ότι χρησιμοποιείτε ήπιο απορρυπαντικό.5. Καθαρίστε το φίλτρο με φρέσκο νερό, μετά κουνήστε το για να διώξετε το νερό.6. Στεγνώστε το σε ψυχρό, χωρίς υγρασία δωμάτιο και αποφύγετε την έκθεσή του στον ήλιο.7. Κλείστε το μπροστινό πάνελ της εσωτερικής μονάδας."

Εδώ είναι το εγχειρίδιο: https://www.inventoraircondition.gr/...-ENG-GR-RO.pdf

Επίσης , έπρεπε ο ψυκτικός εγκαταστάτης να σε ενημερώσει για τον χρόνο συντήρησης.

Υ.Γ. Πολλά μοντέλα της futzitsu έχουν κωδικό βλάβης για τα φίλτρα.

----------


## alefgr

> Απορώ όμως σε τέτοια μοντέλα γιατί δεν έδειξε κάποιο σφάλμα το διαγνωστικό έστω για πρόληψη.





> Υ.Γ. Πολλά μοντέλα της futzitsu έχουν κωδικό βλάβης για τα φίλτρα.


Δυστυχώς δεν έχει ένδειξη για φραγμένα από την σκόνη φίλτρα και εκεί που είναι τοποθετημένο το κλιματιστικό, πάνω από ένα γραφείο με γεμάτο μηχανήματα από κάτω, πρέπει να κάνω ολόκληρη προεργασία για να βγάλω τα φίλτρα.




> Όταν λες με ήδη βουλωμένα φίλτρα να "παρακάμπτουν " το πρόβλημα ...... εννοείς στην ουσία να μην καθαρίσεις τα φίλτρα και άστο να δουλεύει μέχρι να τα τινάξει ..... αυτό δεν εννοείς ?


Όχι δεν εννοώ αυτό. Εννοώ ότι αφού ανιχνεύει ότι το στοιχείο έχει πιάσει μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία από το κανονικό, θα έπρεπε ή να μειώσει την απόδοση η εξωτερική μονάδα ή να κλίσει τελείως και να περιμένει μέχρι να πέσει η θερμοκρασία του στοιχείου. Το να την ρίχνει με αυτόν τον ηλίθιο τρόπο δεν είναι και ο ποιο ενδεδειγμένος.

----------

